# [Software] Aplicaciones ligeras para linux [Solucionado]

## Bad Genius

Poco a poco he "avanzado" en el terreno de gentoo. He logrado instalar WindowMaker como gestor de escritorio (xfce aun me da problemas al querer instalarlo). Pero me hacen falta unas aplicaciones para la edicion de texto (equivalente al writer de openoffice), reproductor de audio, navegador de Internet, monitor del sistema, cliente de mensajeria instantanea... entre otros. 

¿Qué aplicaciones ligeras me recomiendan para instalar en gentoo?. 

SaludosLast edited by Bad Genius on Sun Apr 05, 2009 10:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Bad Genius wrote:*   

> Poco a poco he "avanzado" en el terreno de gentoo. He logrado instalar WindowMaker como gestor de escritorio (xfce aun me da problemas al querer instalarlo). Pero me hacen falta unas aplicaciones para la edicion de texto (equivalente al writer de openoffice), reproductor de audio, navegador de Internet, monitor del sistema, cliente de mensajeria instantanea... entre otros. 
> 
> ¿Qué aplicaciones ligeras me recomiendan para instalar en gentoo?. 
> 
> Saludos

 

Como para ir aportando algo:

Para edición de texto ni idea, uso mousepad en X, nano en consola y nada mas que eso. Como reproductor de audio, moc me encanta, navegador: seamonkey, mensajería instantanea solo uso msn messenger con aMSN que de liviano no tiene nada...

Salud!

----------

## ekz

Edición de texto tipo OOo: Abiword

Mensajería: Pidgin es liviano (muti-protocolo), también está emesene (sólo MSN). Finch es un cliente en modo consola que viene incluido con pidgin

(Sólo puedo hablar por el lado de gtk+)

Saludos!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Creo que no esta en portage, pero hace muchos años usaba tmsn en la consola para conectarme al msn. Ahora uso Pidgin, que no es muy pesado si no activas plugins adicionales. Un reproductor de música muy bueno, gráfico y ciertamente ligero para todo lo que hace es Decibel, como no usas gnome no tendrás problemas al instalarlo, hoy día uso mpd+ncmpcpp. monitor de sistema htop, pero si quieres algo bonito esta conky. Puedes usar links como navegador, pero yo soy dependiente de Firefox o de Epiphany.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Bad Genius wrote:*   

> Poco a poco he "avanzado" en el terreno de gentoo. He logrado instalar WindowMaker como gestor de escritorio (xfce aun me da problemas al querer instalarlo). Pero me hacen falta unas aplicaciones para la edicion de texto

 

Abiword, o si no te importa ser un poco masoquista, vim+latex.

 *Quote:*   

> reproductor de audio

 

moc es ligero y muy flexible. Funciona según el modelo de cliente/servidor. Una vez que lo inicias, se abren dos procesos, uno para el reproductor y otro para la interfaz. Lo bueno de esto es que una vez que tienes tu lista de reproducción en marcha puedes cerrar la interfaz y el daemon seguirá andando de fondo, repdoduciendo la música y ocupando muy poca ram. Puedes volver a conectar al daemonio en cualquier momento con mocp -y para hacer cambios, parar la reproducción o lo que sea. Es además muy configurable y la interfaz funciona en modo texto., navegador de Internet, monitor del sistema, cliente de mensajeria instantanea... entre otros. 

 *Quote:*   

> navegador de internet

 

Todos son pesados, a no ser que puedas vivir con links o dillo. Puedes echarle un vistazo a arora u opera, son los dos más ligeros de entre los navegadores modernos.

 *Quote:*   

> monitor del sistema

 

conky

 *Quote:*   

> mensajería instantánea

 

Antes usaba mcabber, es ligero y sencillo de usar. Ahora uso weechat+bitlbee para las raras ocasiones en las que necesito jabber para algo.

----------

## ensarman

para reproductor de audio:

no se como funciona el moc. pero el MPD es el que yo uso  y puedes usar el ncmpc para controlarlo(ncurses) o sino clientes graficos como sonata(pygtk) o gmpd(gnome)

----------

## i92guboj

moc funciona de forma similar, solo que el daemonio se abre solo al lanzar el programa por vez primera, así que si un día no tienes música puesta no lo tienes cargado de fondo.

También es más ligero y suporta incluso netstreams, y no tienes que añadir las canciones a tu colección para oírlas, mpd nunca me ha resultado cómodo, pero como dicen: para gustos, colores.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Mejor echa un vistazo a LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment)

Y al gestor de archivos que incorpora y demás...

http://lxde.org/

http://lxde.org/image_galleries/screenshots

Es tan sorprendente que Knoppix lo usa e incluso ha abandonado KDE (por fin).

A pesar de que no lo uso ni lo usaré, me pregunto por qué nadie habla de elinks en lugar de links; porque para optar por un navegador incompleto o defectuoso como dillo (al menos cuando lo probé... ni acentos ni nada relacionado con UTF-8 ), para eso me dejaría de rodeos y optaría por:

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A pesar de que no lo uso ni lo usaré, me pregunto por qué nadie habla de elinks en lugar de links;

 

elinks es mucho mejor en modo texto, pero links tiene un modo gráfico también. Quizás sea por eso.

 *Quote:*   

> porque para optar por un navegador incompleto o defectuoso como dillo (al menos cuando lo probé... ni acentos ni nada relacionado con UTF-8 ),

 

Recientemente ha sido portado a fltk mejorando en algunos aspectos. Claramente no se puede equiparar con un navegador como firefox, pero ocupa 5 megas de tu ram en lugar de 120. Recientemente se ha añadido soporte para css, pero solo en la rama de desarrollo (la versión 2.0 de portage no lo tiene). No sé como es de completo, pero  supongo que irá mejorando con el tiempo.

----------

## Bad Genius

 *Quote:*   

> Mejor echa un vistazo a LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment) 

 

Anteriormente ya lo había oído mencionar, pero no se me habia ocurrido instalarlo en Gentoo. Lo probaré.

 *Quote:*   

> moc es ligero y muy flexible.

 

Lo tendré en cuenta. Me llama la antención pobarlo, sobre todo por la ligereza que comentan. 

 *Quote:*   

> Mensajería: Pidgin es liviano (muti-protocolo),

 

De pidgin ya tenía conociemiento, nada mas que me olvidé de sus existencia al redactar este post.

De antemando muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Trataré de instalar estos porgramas y cualquier duda que surja y no pueda solventar les haré saber.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Mejor echa un vistazo a LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment)

 

El de verde siempre con alguna perlita... Estoy probando LXDE y creo que me enamoré  :Very Happy: 

Gracias!

----------

## pelelademadera

yo lo uso hace un tiempito, y la verdad q va bien

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo lo uso hace un tiempito, y la verdad q va bien

 

Acabo de descubrir que con xcompmgr se le pueden agregar efectos de transparencias, sombras y fundidos... Esto se pone cada vez mejor  :Very Happy: 

Me parece que me voy despidiendo de mi viejo xfce.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Ten en cuenta que xcompmgr tiene algunos problemas con ciertas aplicaciones. Fue diseñado más que nada como una demo cuando xcomposite estaba naciendo, y no ha sido actualizado desde que fue parido prácticamente, años. Si vas a usarlo comprueba que funcione con todas tus aplicaciones antes de nada, y que el rendimiento sea bueno y no devore tu ram.

----------

## ensarman

juaz estoy con LXDE y me parece muy bueno y liviano, hace poco me mude de IceWM a LXDE que esta recontra liviano tambien, inodoro creo que se puede formar un triangulo amoroso xD

----------

## ekz

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> juaz estoy con LXDE y me parece muy bueno y liviano, hace poco me mude de IceWM a LXDE que esta recontra liviano tambien, inodoro creo que se puede formar un triangulo amoroso xD

 

No hablen tanto eh, que mi XFCE también tiene oídos y no le está gustando mucho   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Saludos!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Ten en cuenta que xcompmgr tiene algunos problemas con ciertas aplicaciones. Fue diseñado más que nada como una demo cuando xcomposite estaba naciendo, y no ha sido actualizado desde que fue parido prácticamente, años. Si vas a usarlo comprueba que funcione con todas tus aplicaciones antes de nada, y que el rendimiento sea bueno y no devore tu ram.

 

Hasta ahora no he notado nada raro a simple vista pero voy a prestarle atención a la ram. Gracias por el dato.

Salud!

----------

## demostenes

Para "torrentes": rtorrent

Editor:  jed

De chatos: irssi

 :Shocked: 

----------

## luisx

de navegador tambien esta w3m y para mensajeria instantanea tipo msn esta centerim, este es muy bueno.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *luisx wrote:*   

> de navegador tambien esta w3m y para mensajeria instantanea tipo msn esta centerim, este es muy bueno.

 

Yo uso w3m pero no es tan completo como links,. Lo uso por la costumbre, viene por defecto en Debian distro que use muchos años. Acabo de probar centerim, es bastante completo e incluso es bonito   :Laughing:   pero no me acostumbre a su manejo, me quedo con pidgin, aunque sea gráfico.

----------

